# tecumseh h35 carb 632529



## philmerkley (May 23, 2015)

hello im having trouble locating a replacement carb for the tecumseh H35 45620S Carb #632529, does anyone know it there is a replacement?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

This isn't the exact part number but read this comment:



> The carbureator for Tecumseh H35 45620S carburetor is no longer available as OEM or aftermarket. The local lawnmower repair shop sold useless repair kit, and parts which didn't help. After much debate and as a last resort ordered this carburetor, which was a saviour.
> 
> The carburetor was a direct fit and it even comes with the gasket.
> 
> I would highly recommend this carburetor for the H35 engine from Tecumseh.


 
Amazon.com : Replacement Carburetor for Tecumseh 632615 632208 632589 H30 H35 : Patio, Lawn & Garden


----------



## philmerkley (May 23, 2015)

nice, this is a great help. thank you
do you know if everything lines up, as far a governor linkage


----------



## philmerkley (May 23, 2015)

im pretty sure the carb number I have is correct, it says its discontinued. its off a junior tomahawk wood chipper. with a Tecumseh engine. the model number of the engine may be incorrect.


----------

